

Ask HN: Why was my link dead on submission? - ffk

I created https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5433393 and it was dead immediately when I submitted it. What triggered the dead tag so quickly? Are slashgear submissions banned?
======
edwintorok
dup post? There's been the same title posted recently (from a different site),
that might be the reason: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5432157>

~~~
ffk
Thanks, that definitely explains what it was. Article was different, same
topic, same title.

------
ffk
Also, if there is a list of banned sites, is there a place to see what these
list of sites are so we can avoid submitting them?

